# Britemax AIO Max - One Step cleaner, polish & Wax 473ml



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Britemax AIO Max - One Step cleaner, polish & Wax 473ml
*
WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Single product application
Apply by hand or machine
Restores dull paint & minor oxidation
Lightly cleans clear coats
Removes swirls and light oxidation
Fortified with Polymers & Carnauba Wax
Leaves a glossy & durable protective layer

AIO-Max is a high tech, user-friendly polish formulated with the latest scientifically engineered polymers and waxes. Can be used as a one-step cleaner, on lightly oxidized finishes or as a second-step on aged paint that had been pre-cleaned.

Directions:

By Machine. Shake well. Clean and dry all surfaces. Dispense a liberal amount of product on the desired surface and spread evenly & thinly using the face of the buffer pad. Move buffer back and forth slowly using moderate pressure. Let the product dry to a haze. Remove dried residue with a clean dry soft cloth.

By Hand. Shake well. Apply with a soft applicator pad. Spread evenly and thinly. Use a circular motion. Buff and remove dried residue off with a separate clean soft cloth. Keep product from temperature extremes. If product becomes frozen let thaw and shake vigorously to re-establish consistency. 
*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
My SEAT Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

AIO's are something which I don't tend to use a lot of, I've always felt single steps are the way to go. Britemax AIO is a good solid product which feels like it gives all the benefits of single steps in one application. It certainly saved me some time today.

I tried it via both hand and machine and I must say both produce a great finish - although the machine has the edge. I used it with a white lake country css pad.

On the front end of the car I prepared it with a full decontamination and set about it.

By machine the product spread and worked well once the pad was primed. It seemed to remove some of the light wash marring which I had inflicted, though I never used IPA to wipe it down after as I thought it'd kill the protection left behind. 
After buffing the surface was seriously slick and a nice bit of gloss was left behind.

By hand I used a microfiber pad to apply the product, gently working it in then buffing off with a plush MF. Once again a lovely slick, glossy surface was left behind. It really isn't a fussy product to use at all.

I really like the shine on my paint this product leaves behind.

Ready to go:









BY MACHINE:

Before:









After:


















BY HAND:

Before:









After:









Cheeky shot of it applied on the bonnet:









Beading:


















*PROS*
-Excellent finish
-Time saver
-Versatile

*CONS*
Can't say I found anything wrong with it.

Thanks to Matt @ i4Detailing for providing the product.


----------

